# Thinking About Dashing.



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

What exactly is the red card for? Why can't they just wire the money directly to the restaurant?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Some orders you have to pay for with the red card. Don’t know why. DD is a pain. 

You will have orders already placed and paid for, placed but not paid for and then, my all time favorite, not placed nor paid for.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

How do you know when you need to place the order?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> How do you know when you need to place the order?


It'll tell you on the app after you swipe that you've arrived.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Ok, so the money either goes to the restaurant or the red card, right?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Correct.


----------



## beltbuckle69 (Sep 23, 2018)

Tried it for a day and I wasn't a fan. First order was simple, pick up, pay with their card, easy peasy. 

The next order required me to place the order myself. The place was dead so I had no problem with it. When I told them I was with doordash and showed them the order they told me they're out of ingredients for that specific item. 

From there I had to contact the customer and ask them how'd they like to proceed. They got upset with me that the restaurant didn't have what they wanted. We agreed on something else, and I hung up and went back in to order. 

They were out of that too, turns out. At this point I called the customer again and they wanted to cancel, but didn't have the option. I didn't see the option on my end either. Uninstalled the app and drove off. 

That's just my experience with it. Some people do it without issue.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

beltbuckle69 said:


> Tried it for a day and I wasn't a fan. First order was simple, pick up, pay with their card, easy peasy.
> 
> The next order required me to place the order myself. The place was dead so I had no problem with it. When I told them I was with doordash and showed them the order they told me they're out of ingredients for that specific item.
> 
> ...


Wow theres a option to text dispatch you should of done that


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

NEVER call the customer. Always call or text dispatch and let then deal with it. You aren't getting paid enough to deal with headaches. Your job is to deliver food. Not problem solve.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

"Uninstalled the app and drove off."

LOL!


----------



## beltbuckle69 (Sep 23, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> NEVER call the customer. Always call or text dispatch and let then deal with it. You aren't getting paid enough to deal with headaches. Your job is to deliver food. Not problem solve.


In hindsight this was the right move. Being new to the app, I panicked a bit. When the employees said they were out, I asked what should I do? And they told me most drivers would call their customer.

I wish I could have seen how dumb that was at the time. What a nightmare for the customer and I both.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Is it true doordash doesn't pay mileage?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Grubhubflub said:


> Is it true doordash doesn't pay mileage?


They don't per se it's all built in


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

You are given a guarenteed amount when the ping pops up. Sometimes you get more.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

DoorDash steals drivers tips... something to keep in mind. I do DD and PM, the positives of DD is that they tell you the amount guaranteed and the location for pickup and dropoff, at least on Android. On large orders, I typically get more than the guaranteed amount. What DD doesn't tell you is how much of that guarantee is from them and how much was due to the customer tip that was paid in the app. DD guarantee is that you will get $1 plus 100% of all tips on every delivery. However, most drivers won't accept a delivery at $5 or less around here. That is where the trickery comes into play. The customer tipped $4 in the app, you have a guarantee of $6.08. Your trip is 4 miles so you figure not bad. You get to the door and you don't know if they tipped or stiffed. It could easily be, customer tipped $4 and DD paid you $2.09. Encourage all customers to not tip in the app. Easiest thing to say is that DD steals your tips. Otherwise, it's a lengthy conversation. Today I am at $36.78 delivery earnings and $70.26 in tips. It is not usually this lopsided, but lately tips have been the biggest slice of the pie. I am cherry picking and that probably has a lot to do with this breakdown.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> NEVER call the customer. Always call or text dispatch and let then deal with it. You aren't getting paid enough to deal with headaches. Your job is to deliver food. Not problem solve.


Yes, this makes life easier.

Let sh1t roll uphill!!!


----------



## Rayn10 (Nov 25, 2015)

You get paid more money for placing the order. In my region it’s only Wendy’s and Taco Bell that I have to place the order. Which I don’t mind, because the process of picking up the order is often very quick. 

Some restaurants do not wish to partner with DD where they receive a tablet. DD will take a 30% cut from the restaurant. Those restaurants are tired of giving too much money to uber/eatstreet/grubhub and so on. So they prefer to be paid with the red card(MasterCard) paid right then and there. I don’t blame them. 

Once you do enough deliveries, you will learn and know the restaurants that have their act together. There are plenty of ones that I decline because I know the food will take forever to be made. 

I’ve become extremely selective on what I choose. The destination on the Ping helps A LOT! My current acceptance is at 21%. DD does not care about acceptance rating, as they shouldn’t


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

21% acceptance rate thats. Cool. I've been doing it for 2 weeks and gotten mine down to 45%. I was wondering if they would deactivate me. I guess not. Not that I would care anyway....


----------



## Ride or Die (Aug 16, 2018)

Uberyouber said:


> 21% acceptance rate thats. Cool. I've been doing it for 2 weeks and gotten mine down to 45%. I was wondering if they would deactivate me. I guess not. Not that I would care anyway....


I wouldn't worry. Their own deactivation policy says you can decline any order. The two scores they care most about are Customer and Completion ratings. These vary by region but average 4.5 for for customers and 80% for completion.
https://www.doordash.com/deactivationpolicy/
https://dasherhelp.doordash.com/dasher-ratings/


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Are there any referral bonuses with Doordash?


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

I just signed up yesterday with DD. Starts here in our city November 7. I haven't a clue how the whole thing works; what is the deal with this red card?? Can you actually make any $$ doing this???


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> I just signed up yesterday with DD. Starts here in our city November 7. I haven't a clue how the whole thing works; what is the deal with this red card?? Can you actually make any $$ doing this???


Watch videos on YouTube.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> Watch videos on YouTube.


Thanks for the link. Even though they "approved" me and all my personal info is registered and showing on the app I can't see any orders or schedule anything. I never got a red card, so I don't know what is going on. I can't find a contact or help number anywhere on the app? When do they send the red card? Wondering if the fact that I never attended one of the orientations 225 miles away in Boston is the fly in the ointment.....


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> When do they send the red card?


I signed up last week and I received my food bag and red card on Wednesday. As soon as I put my red card info into the app I was able to start dashing.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> I signed up last week and I received my food bag and red card on Wednesday. As soon as I put my red card info into the app I was able to start dashing.


Did you have to go attend an orientation?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> Did you have to go attend an orientation?


No, there was no training at all. I watched a couple YouTube videos just because I wanted to, wasn't required.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> No, there was no training at all. I watched a couple YouTube videos just because I wanted to, wasn't required.


I got off my lazy ass and called DD customer service and they said I need to attend the orientation before they'll send me the welcome kit and finish activating my account. I'm not driving to frigging Boston 4 hours away to attend a Door Dash orientation. Thus ends my DD career.....


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

That's so absurd because all you do is watch a video and grab a bag and a thermal blanket. Or is that Postmates?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Z129 said:


> That's so absurd because all you do is watch a video and grab a bag and a thermal blanket. Or is that Postmates?


Postmates requires a card, Grub Hub does not. Nor does UberEats.

DoorDash and Favor require cards as well.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

MHR said:


> Postmates. No card required.
> 
> As well as Grub Hub.


I have cards for both Doordash (red MC debit card) and Postmates (cool black Visa debit card that says Choose Credit to Pay for Order!).


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Yeah, I went back and edited my post. Apparently you caught it before I fixed it. 

Corrected List -

Cards required
DoorDash (red card)
Favor (blue card)
Postmates (black card)
Instacart (green card)

No Card Needed
GrubHub
UberEats


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

And Green for Instacart


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Z129 said:


> "Uninstalled the app and drove off."
> 
> LOL!


Problem RESOLVED !


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Z129 said:


> And Green for Instacart


I just signed up for Instacart. Maybe have better luck than DD


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

MHR said:


> Some orders you have to pay for with the red card. Don't know why. DD is a pain.
> 
> You will have orders already placed and paid for, placed but not paid for and then, my all time favorite, not placed nor paid for.


You have the red card because Doordash is not partnered with some of There resterant so there no tab to run up.With Grubhub for example they are partnered with all the resterants they have so The resterants can run a bill which Grubhub will pay.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Z129 said:


> "Uninstalled the app and drove off."
> 
> LOL!


I nominate this as the post of year.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

No card needed for Caviar.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I did DD for 2 weeks, it was a waste of time and too many miles for 6 dollars.


----------

